# Rec...Strawberry Soup



## middie (Jun 22, 2005)

jkath you mentioned a recipe for strawberry soup you couldn't find. was it anything like this one i found ?

*Strawberry Soup *
Dave Brown and Jan Matz 
Specialty Chefs Catering Company 
216-932-7095



2# strawberries, washed and stemmed
1 T. Turbinado sugar (“Sugar in the Raw”)
1 T. Clover honey
¼ cup white wine Combine all ingredients in a blender or food processor. Process until smooth. Chill for at least 2 hours. Pour into bowls and garnish with a whole strawberry.

Yield: About 4 6-oz. servings.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

I've never had Strawberry Soup that wasn't made with cream - this one sounds good and I'm thinking you can order it for your aperitif!  I know you don't drink, but is there a suggestion for which wine to use? I'm thinking either a white zinfandel, as they're quite fruity to begin with or a muscat dessert wine for extra sweetness.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2005)

no i'm sorry it didn't say which kind of white wine.
i'd say try both and see which one you like better lol


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

*Here's one I just found:*


STRAWBERRY SOUP (CHILLED)


2 c. sliced strawberries
1 c. (each) sour cream, half & half
1/4 c. sugar
2 tbsp. brandy (optional)
1/2 tsp. vanilla
Strawberry fans (slices)
Mix in blender except strawberry fans; chill. When serving, garnish each soup bowl with strawberry fans.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2005)

oh yours sounds way better !


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 22, 2005)

jkath, I had one once with champagne/sparkling wine, that was fantastic.  I'd give that a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't want to use the wine, you can substitue sparkling white grape juice.  It has a similar flavor, but no alcohol.

Here's a strawberry soup that's a bit different, from one of my cookbooks:

*Desert Soups; Strawberry Soup*
Strawberries are so versatile.  You can serve them fresh, unadorned, or with cream and sugar, sliced, whole, dipped in chocolate, or yogurt.  They’re great in shakes, puddings, sauces, jams, etc.  The strawberry is truly one of the great foods.
In this recipe, we will use them to make a refreshing soup that can be eaten hot or cold (though I prefer cold).  The ingredients are simple; the method is simple; and the result is spectacular. 

Ingredients: 
2 cups fresh Strawberries
2 cups Milk
1 cup Heavy or Whipping Cream
½ cup sour cream
2 tbs. sugar (or equivalent sweetener of choice)

Place all ingredients, except the sugar, into a blender and puree until smooth. Pour into a suitable bowl and mix in the sugar. Refrigerate until cold.  Serve with a halved fresh strawberry on top.
*
I need not go on with this category except to say that you can use everything from avocado to tomato (yes, tomatoes are really a fruit) in desert soups.  They can be creamy-smooth, or chunks of fruit swimming in a fruity syrup.  And they don’t always have to be sweet.  
Whatever your favorite fruit is, it can be served up as a compliment to any meal, or as an indulgent little snack, all by itself.  Play with your favorite fruits, be they apples, peaches, or melons.  And delight your family friends, and yourself with this little known category of soups.

From "You Can Be A Great Cook With Soups, Stew, & Chowders" by Bob Flowers


----------



## middie (Jun 26, 2005)

wow goodweed thank you so much for posting this !!


----------

